# Safe Live plants online?



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if there are any companies that sell reptile safe live plants online? Thanks.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

dartfrog.co.uk(my favourite)
justairplants.co.uk(heard nothing but good things)
dutch-rana.nl
terrarientechnik.de
rainforestvivs.co.uk(run by a member on here)
ebay.co.uk(broms/moss)
netpetshop.co.uk (few airplants)

even this site usually has cuttings and broms in the clasified most the time


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> dartfrog.co.uk(my favourite)
> justairplants.co.uk(heard nothing but good things)
> dutch-rana.nl
> terrarientechnik.de
> ...


Thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Frogsandfood.co.uk


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Justairplants is the one I've used and was very happy with service :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Send purple vixen a pm. She has lots of great plants. Lovely person to deal with too


----------

